# stilts



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

what kind we use ;the worst ,the best ,the strangest. When I started in 1978 I had a homemade wooden pair with shoes screwed to them[2yrs] of use and decided to look pro, now I own 4 pair-3 durastilts and one wagner, if I find a picture of the old ones I.ll paste it ,they belong in the drywall hall of fame. What do you guys wear? [6' 1" 235] dont help the springs. DSJOHN


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have 5 pair of Dura stilts right now. Two pair fixed height. Three go up to 42 in. I think. I like the fixed 18 in. pair I have the best. Been wearing them for about 15 years. No one else can walk on them because they have "shaped" themselves for my bow legs...lol. I like it that way! STAY OFF MY STILTS! lol. 

Oh, btw, I'm about your size too. Six foot even and 230 lbs. I say it's muscle. Others have their own opinion...lol.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

18-30 skywalker 2.0's, love them, most comfortable stilts I ever used.
15-23 durastilt's, like them too, but like the skywalkers more

6'2" 265, I know I'm over the limit, but oh well
and I'm not fat, just big boned! LOL

ok ok, I could stand to lose a few pounds, but when I graduated from HS, 10 years ago I was 5'11" 220 and solid.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I was 185 when I graduated. The weight does a number on me now, I have 14" 15" 22" and I think the 18" the oldest pair dont wear um much anymore.just the wagner they feel stronger for my fat ass. 5 or 6 hrs and my feet get soar , I,ll try to find a picture of the old woodys. Like the looks you get when you walk out to get something from your truck or walk up or down the stairs . DSJOHN


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

the one thing about the skywalker's that I love the most, is the large platform that your foot goes on, unlike the durastilts, I have yet to get sore feet from walking on them.

They were great, out of the box, other than adjusting the leg support to fit me, haven't had to do anything else to them. Until I did my first 9' house, jacked them up and the springs felt like there wasn't quite enough tension. Adjusted those, and haven't looked back.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Wooden stilts?*



DSJOHN said:


> _*... I,ll try to find a picture of the old woodys. Like the looks you get when you walk out to get something from your truck or walk up or down the stairs .*_ DSJOHN


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like something I have plants on in my front yard


----------

